# WiFi On the Road



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

We will be traveling next week.  I know most motels have WiFi but have never used it because we are retired and don't use a laptop.  Is there any reason to be concerned about downloading books over public WiFi?  Is there any trick to downloads from other than over our home router?

John
W.TN


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

alamogunr said:


> We will be traveling next week. I know most motels have WiFi but have never used it because we are retired and don't use a laptop. Is there any reason to be concerned about downloading books over public WiFi? Is there any trick to downloads from other than over our home router?
> 
> John
> W.TN


I do it all the time without concern. You're talking about to a Kindle, right? The main thing is that some hotel WiFi systems require you to log in with a password every time you connect, instead of allowing the device to just log in automatically. If you've got a basic Kindle, entering the password on that onscreen keyboard can be a pain in the butt, so download a few books while you're online. Or, download several before you leave! 

Betsy


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

Are you referring to the password that they give you at some motels at check-in?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, most motels/hotels that I've stayed in require some kind of password.  For some motels/hotels, my devices log in automatically once I've signed up once.  Some require sign-in every time (this is rare), and others require it the first time each day.

Betsy


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks!  I've already downloaded a couple of books and since I do all the driving, I'm sure that will be more than enough.  My wife will probably read while we are going through familiar territory so she may need to download one or more.

John
W.TN


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

remember, the kindle holds lots, so you might want to consider downloading a bunch so you have choices.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

FWIW, I don't always have the best luck logging on to hotel wifi with my Kindle; so, personally I'd make certain I had several books already downloaded. I hate to go without something to read!


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

We just bought a MiFi from Walmart. There's no contract. You just buy MB and as long as you use the MiFi at least once a year, the MBs never expire. I'm excited to have it for our 4th of July trip. If a library book from my Hold list becomes available, I'll be able to check it out right away.

Also should be good when we go camping. It looks like there's decent coverage most of the places we go.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you give us more info about your MiFi device, Juli? What brand is it? Is this a deal offered only through WalMart? Have you used it much? How much do the MB cost? If there's a link, you could just provide that. Inquiring minds want to know!

I have a MiFi through Virgin Mobile that I like quite a lot, and the price is good, but the MB expire each month. I use it a fair bit. One of the things I like is about a MiFi is that it works for all of my WiFi devices...and I can have multiple devices logged in to it at once (up to five).

Edit: Google is my friend.  It's basically the same device I have, just a different plan and comparable prices but no expiration date on the MBs. Here's more information:

About the plan:
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/truconnect-and-walmart-debut-internet-on-the-go-low-cost-mobile-broadband-wireless-service-with-mifir-2200-2012-06-20

A link to the device product page at walmart.com:
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=20665535&findingMethod=rr

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I've gotten frustrated with my WiFi Kindles at several hotels.  Granted, it's probably user error because I am used to having 3G and just turning it on and having stuff show up.  However, some hotels send you to a web page to log in and there have been a few of those that just wouldn't connect correctly for my Baby Kindle (K4).  The Fire didn't have a problem.
So if I'm only taking the K4 I load it up before I leave.  If it's a road trip, I pull out the K3 and use the 3G


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can you give us more info about your MiFi device, Juli? What brand is it? Is this a deal offered only through WalMart? Have you used it much? How much do the MB cost? If there's a link, you could just provide that. Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> I have a MiFi through Virgin Mobile that I like quite a lot, and the price is good, but the MB expire each month. I use it a fair bit. One of the things I like is about a MiFi is that it works for all of my WiFi devices...and I can have multiple devices logged in to it at once (up to five).
> 
> ...


We haven't used it much. I just got it, but we'll be giving it a go next week. Guessing though, since it's the same device you have, I wouldn't be able to add much.


----------



## dhnevins (Jul 7, 2012)

I just took my Kindle on a 7 month trip around the world.  I was able to use it almost everywhere (and we were in some pretty remote places).  Not only did I download plenty of books, but it was also great for travel guides.  My only issue was that it didn't pick up a wifi signal as easily as my laptop computer.  I'm embarrassed to say that I never learned to use the 3G feature, but it sounds like it would have been very useful!  Someone told me that as long as I could receive a cell phone signal, I could use the 3G to get online (and that it would become a 'hub' so that I could get online with my laptop too).  Wish I had looked into how to do this before setting off on my trip.  Is it true that I could have done that?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If your Kindle is a 3G model and not just a Wi-Fi only, whenever you had wireless turned on and there was no Wi-Fi signal, it would automatically have connected you by 3G - if you were in reception range of course.

So far as I know, you can't use a Kindle to connect other devices to the Internet -you'd need to get an app for your smartphone to do that, then you could use the phone as a Wi-Fi hotspot to get both you laptop and a Wi-Fi only Kindle online.


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

dhnevins said:


> Someone told me that as long as I could receive a cell phone signal, I could use the 3G to get online (and that it would become a 'hub' so that I could get online with my laptop too). Wish I had looked into how to do this before setting off on my trip. Is it true that I could have done that?


Kindle 3G is too slow for the kind of web pages you would use on a laptop. Also, you would have to modify your Kindle in ways that only a very technical user with Unix expertise is likely to attempt. Also, some people say laptop tethering (that's the word for it) violates Amazon terms of service and/or could lead to some sort of Amazon retaliation. I doubt the latter, but I would not do it.

Kindle 3G is for simple text-based web sites. Even though it has some mistakes, this web page can lead you to some of them:

http://kinstant.com/k2/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not the tethering that would violate Amazon's ToS. . .it's the software modification that would be required on the Kindle.  If it's even possible. I wouldn't expect active retaliation from Amazon, but if something ever went wrong with the device, they'd be within their rights to deny warranty service because of said modification.

Linda. . . how readily available is free WiFi in the UK? . . . .my young friend who's going to be playing at the Proms has just left and her dad is wondering how often he'll hear from her.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Linda. . . how readily available is free WiFi in the UK? . . . .my young friend who's going to be playing at the Proms has just left and her dad is wondering how often he'll hear from her.


To be honest, it's something I have very little experience of - I've always had 3G Kindles and never had to worry about it - my guess would be that it's there, but possibly not as widely available as in the US. I suspect the more well known places, like McDonald's, Starbucks etc probably have it, but really, I'm just guessing.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

By the way, we just got back from our Florida trip and the MiFi I got from Wal-Mart worked flawlessly. We didn't need it much because it turned out the condo had WiFi, but my son needed it to download something during the drive, and it was a bit slow but worked fine. Talk about lifesaver. He would have been a pain (even at 20) if he hadn't had the game for his laptop.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I've noticed that cheaper hotels don't bother with the making you use a password to use their wifi, but more expensive ones make it a bother. Maybe the wifi is better quality at the more expensive places. I've used wifi in motels and in restaurants without a problem.

As for letting a computer use the Kindle's 3G, I wonder if you could create an app that would let you do that, rather than hack out the Kindle. Of course, Amazon wouldn't approve of such an app.


----------



## JN (Jul 14, 2012)

We are also retired and faced the same challenge. And, since we often camp, wifi availability was very limited. We purchased our own hotspot and couldn't be happier, and you don't need a computer (though it actually is a tablet). Cost is $55 a month with 5 gigs of data download, and we are on it all the time and have never come close to using our allocation. In fact, it also serves as our internet connection at home, and the speed beats any wired service available to us. You might look into one.

JN


----------



## dhnevins (Jul 7, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> If your Kindle is a 3G model and not just a Wi-Fi only, whenever you had wireless turned on and there was no Wi-Fi signal, it would automatically have connected you by 3G - if you were in reception range of course.
> 
> So far as I know, you can't use a Kindle to connect other devices to the Internet -you'd need to get an app for your smartphone to do that, then you could use the phone as a Wi-Fi hotspot to get both you laptop and a Wi-Fi only Kindle online.


Really? That's fantastic! Unfortunately, that didn't work for me, though. If there was no wi-fi, I couldn't get my Kindle online either. Maybe I was doing something wrong? Do you know if I have to adjust a setting or anything?

Thanks so much for your help! I really had no idea! Ha ha... I'm so green....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dhnevins, what kind of Kindle do you have?  Unless you have one that has a 3G wireless receiver (which is like the data part of a cell phone) you won't be able to get on line unless you can find a wifi 'hotspot'.  If you do have a 3G kindle, though, you should be able to connect wirelessly via the 3G IF there is a strong enough 3G signal there.  In the US it's ATT; not sure what the provider is in Canada.  There is one. . . perhaps one of our members from there can help.

To connect via WiFi, you have a couple of options.  Some cities have open wifi areas in libraries or public buildings or parks.  Many eating places have free wifi -- Starbucks, McDonalds, etc.  If you go in there and buy something they'll give you the password without too much trouble.  You just need to enter it in the WiFi section of the Settings on the Kindle.  

The other point Linda was making, though, was that there's no way to use a 3G Kindle to generate a hotspot, or even a physical connection, so that another Kindle could use the the first one's 3G to also connect.  HOWEVER, many smartphones have a tethering or WiFi hotspot mode.  There's no way I know of to get a kindle to connect via a physical connection to a smartphone -- mostly because both devices are designed to be 'slaves' rather than 'hosts', but a hotspot will definitely work.  You may have to pay more to have that functionality, depending on your phone plan.


----------

